# Windows Key+R



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Not sure how many of you knew this, but if you press the "windows key" and "R" on your keyboard at the same time, it brings up the RUN Command dialog box.  :up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I found that out a few months ago. Very very useful. Now I have my desktop cleared of literally all icons(special win98 settings), and mostly use the keyboard with all the shortcuts I've learned.

Oh yeah, did you get that off my site?(I remember putting it there...). Just wondering.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Nope. I too learned this a while back. Comes in handy when you can't get to the start menu.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: nice tip thanks...............


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

sweet. Another logo combo is WinLogo+E, which brings up a windows explorer window, and WinLogo+M, which minimizes everything.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q126449

buck


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

Big-K said:


> and WinLogo+M, which minimizes everything.


if you use winlogo + D it minimises everything but you can use it to toggle everything back up, very handy if you got a few things open
ian


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

http://pistoff.homestead.com/Ron1.html


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

windows key + f brings up the find files box


----------



## Valerie123 (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the links


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anybody know if there's a hotkey to open and close a cd rom drive?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Hotkey Helper 
Hotkey Helper is a complete hotkey utility that allow you to set hotkeys to do common tasks like opening files,ejecting cdrom,restarting windows, controling active window, controling windows media player and winamp, changing volume and much more.Besides the regular fratures.It is a FREEWARE!

http://www.wpgsoft.com/


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2004)

kronus said:


> Does anybody know if there's a hotkey to open and close a cd rom drive?


Simplest way is to make WS scripts and assign hotkeys to their shortcuts. Next, write programs with VB or C++. They all use the mciSendCommand.


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

i knew the winkey+r back in 96 when i had my win95 computer


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

oh and, winkey+pause brings up system properties...


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Didn't know that


----------



## raikhi (Oct 22, 2004)

winlogo + L lets you lock the system too..

R


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

raikhi said:


> winlogo + L lets you lock the system too..
> 
> R


I think that lets you log off not lock

Have a look at the link I post earlier...it about covers it...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q126449

buck


----------



## raikhi (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Buck

I may not have been clear but the link in your post was not complete. The link talks about other scenarios but there are some that are not on there.

There are certain settings that either allow or disallow the command or let it be used in a different fashion. I use this system WINLOGO+L to lock the computer all the time and I work on a xp machine and am frequently on a network.

Here is a useful link describing that: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=294317.

Peace,

R


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Hi raikhi

Must be a specific keyboard that locks the computer...

On my generic $10 keyboard windows key+L brings up the log on/off screen

buck

edit: looks like it has something to do with the fast user switch


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

depends on how you're running your logon and logoff...i have mine set to WinNT/2000 style where u gotta hit ctrl+alt+del to put in utr pass, etc.


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

The windows logo button opens up the start menu.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

if you didn't know that obviously you have never pressed it by itself


----------



## tajaemax (Aug 26, 2004)

Mr Broly said:


> The windows logo button opens up the start menu.


Figured that one out after shooting myself out of a game for the tenth time.


----------



## mekmek (Aug 11, 2004)

Good Good ~~:up: :up: :up: :up:


----------

